# Problem with LGB 18150 switch, 12010 machine, and 51750 control box



## VinceL (Jan 3, 2008)

I must be doing something wrong, but I can't figure out what it is.









I just purchased 6 18150 left switches and 6 18050 right switches, and a dozen 12010 switch machines for them.

I have installed 4 of 12010's so far. All of them work, but they are not behaving consistently.

I will use 3 of 18150 left switches as an example. 

After attaching the 12010 switch machines, I connected them (one at a time) to a 51750 control box. In each case I was very careful to connect the white and orange connectors between the 51750 and the 12010. The 51750 has a label indicating the behavior of right and left switches based on how the rocker switch is pressed on the 51750. Two of the switches behave as shown on the label in the 51750, but the third switch (all 3 are left switches) moves in the opposite directions when pushing the rocker switch. Not surprisingly, reversing the orange and white wires on this switch causes the switch to operate correctly. 

It is as if the 12010 needs to be initialized. But, I can't figure out any way to do this. I have tried removing power and manually throwing the switch and then re-applying power. This does not solve the problem.

I know I could just reverse the wires to the switch that is behaving differently, but I don't feel that I should have to do that.

Is there some trick or special initialization that has to be done to get the 12010's to operate consistently?

Thanks.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It sounds like some of the internal bar magnets are installed backwards in the 12010. If you open them up and pull out the gear shaft that moves, it comes apart and there is a bar magnet inside. Flip the magnet around and the switch will behave in the opposite direction.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Before you take the 12010 switch machine apart as Todd suggested, try all the switches on the *same* control output/rocker switch of the 51750 control box.

If you still have the same problem with one switch, ie it operates in the opposite direction from the others, then it's the problem that Todd mentioned.
If not, ie all switches operate the same then two of the diodes in the control box are wired backwards.

Are these all new items or are they used/

You can download the user guides for the control box and switch drives from the Large Scale database if you don't have them.
It's at www.gbdb.info
Just type the item number (without the LGB) into the search field, the downloads are at the bottom of the product page 


Knut


----------



## VinceL (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies Todd and Knut.

To answer Knut's questions:

1. Yes, I am using the same rocker switch for all switches.
2. The switches, 12010's and 51750 are all brand new.

After making my post, I installed some more 12010's on some right hand switches, and I have the same problem with one of them. Looks like quality control is lacking at LGB.

Thanks for the tip about downloading the user guides.

I'll be reversing the magnets in these switch controllers later this morning.

This forum is great....I really appreciate the help I've received. As I get more knowledgeable, hopefully I'll be able to help others.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

when opening the switchmotors, have a good look at the position of the drawbar. 
and put it back in the exactly same position! 

if not, you might have problems with incomplete throws.


----------



## VinceL (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up kormsen about the drawbar positioning. I found that I had 2 12010's that had the magnets installed incorrectly at the factory. I have taken them apart, reversed the magnets, and reassembled. Now everything works fine.

VinceL


----------

